# Solved: Install linux on OLD laptop



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have an old Dell Inspiron Laptop 710M and I need to know what version of Linux can run on it and what would be best for someone used to running windows 7. Any ides guys as I have never used Linux before..


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

How much RAM has it got?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

2GB DDR 400mhz that's the max


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I tried Slacko puppy 5.5 ans and Ubuntu and they both wont even boot up says they need CPU suppoted for PAE?? I guess this old Pentium M don't suppot Physical address extension??


----------



## Davidminster (Mar 3, 2014)

I don't know about laptops, but Xubuntu works very well on my 10 year old Athlon computer with 1G RAM. It installed immediately and has had no problems at all in 6 months.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Just curious as to why you didn`t try the newest non-pae Slacko version which is 5.6.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

http://askubuntu.com/questions/1177...pu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Im NEW to Linux, and the Download sites appear to be like a FTP/GUI type thing and its confusing for me to determine which to download.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd go for Puppy Linux which I use. It also has quite a large online forum. Many of the people on there are Windows users as well.
It has the advantage that you can install and use it from a USB stick as well as just about any other storage.

Puppy Linux


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dave thx for chiming in.. I wanted to use puppy but kept getting the "PAE required" message when trying to use slacko 5.5 can you direct me on how to install it??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Puppy has both PAE and NON-PAE versions of Slacko and the Ubuntu Precise based ones.

I use the Precise one http://puppylinux.org/wikka/PuppyPrecise

Slacko http://puppylinux.org/main/Download Latest Release.htm


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I hate to ask this, Dave...but is there anyway you could provide me a link to the NON-PAE versions???


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Both the PAE and Non-PAE versions of both Puppies are linked to from those pages.
Precise is Precise Puppy retro built with non-pae down the page a bit.
Slacko is clearly shown as separate ISO on the download pages pointed to from the release page.

I don't want to link directly from here as those pages and links are maintained. This page isn't.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I think I found it but it appears dead its a 404 error WDH? I Thought it was going to be easy


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok got precise retro 5.7.1 from softpedia link...now how can I format the HDD and install it to the HDD.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Boot into Puppy from the CD and install from there. I would do a frugal install on that machine. I have Puppy on a Dell that is lower power CPU than that but the rest is abut the same.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Im stupid to Linux....remember?? How do I do this?? I know you have to go and format into Linux partition or something right?? then have to make a swap partition?? I honeslty don't know...


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I want to format the HDD and have JUST Linux if possible


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Have a read:

http://www.puppylinux.com/install.htm

as I said, follow the frugal install, it is far more usable/powerful.

It is all there and saves me getting it wrong.
If you get stuck, shout!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thx, Dave!! Will do!!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok I got it installed I think...now iuts telling me to insert this certain text into GRUB or Grub4Dos...im stuck here where do I find grub?? Im supposed to find it in boot but when I click on sda1 (the HDD) I cannot see a boot folder/path


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Can I get back to you tomorrow.?
It is 00:50 here and I'm off to bed.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

yea sure  got a whole other pc to tinker with


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
Read that lot first, then if you get stuck......


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok I must be stupider than a sack of rocks....but everything talks about installing GRUB,....where do I locate a DVD to install it?? I have booted off the dvd but theres no option to install grub..


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok finally got grub installed it came up when booting from hdd saying puppy precise frugal on sda1 which is what it should be I hit enter and it says error 15 file not found...whats missing??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I need to see the contents of MENU.LST and the directory listing of the disk.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I find where..."???


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

menu.lst should be on in the root of the drive and is visible from Windows
Directory listing of the drive from Windows file manager


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

DaveBurnett said:


> menu.lst should be on in the root of the drive and is visible from Windows
> Directory listing of the drive from Windows file manager


Wait, I should make it clear that ONLY Linux is n tht machine....so how do I access it from the puppy desktop??


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

How are you booting the old laptop, from the Puppy CD/DVD or from the HDD ?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

well the DVD right now cause the above errors are happening when booting from HDD. I think somethings wrong with GRUb just don't know how to fix it??


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, go to Menu > System > Grub4Dos bootloader config
then select your hard drive by clicking on it and also select 'Legacy compatible menu.lst' box then click Ok and accept the defaults you should install Grub4Dos and it will now boot up from the HDD.

Give it a try, I have to go now but I'll look back later.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok will do it...


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

SWEET...thx Allan...it worked....now maybe you can help on the other problem??? every time I go to reboot or shutdown from the Linux enviro it says Precise puppy is shutting down"...with a blinking cursor 4 times then it freezes and locks up any idea why??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I seem to remember that was a "feature" of one of the Puppy versions. I think I had it.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

LOL so prolly just don't worry about it then...its not that bad just a minor inconvenience...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I think there was an updated release that fixed that and a few other features that snuck in.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for your help..its working pretty dang good for a OLD lapper...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you solve the shutdown freeze problem ?

I run Puppy on a Usb stick so can't really help with a hard drive install.

It's fast though isn't it ? That's because it (usually) runs in Ram.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

No I didn't , allan. Its pretty fast though..I mean its got 2Gb DDR ram and a 1.7 Pentium M so I don't expect too much


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just saw this thread. According to the intel spec sheet, your cpu supports pae. Here is the spec sheet;
http://ark.intel.com/products/27578/Intel-Pentium-M-Processor-1_70-GHz-1M-Cache-400-MHz-FSB

This may be a bios setting you need to enable in order to use pae. FWIW you can install linux mint on that machine. I use mint on an old netbook with an atom cpu and 2gig of ram. Works fine; a little slow however it IS an atom processor. The xfce desktop would probably be best since it uses the least in resources.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

There are pae and non-pae versions of Puppy if it makes any difference.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

crjdriver said:


> Just saw this thread. According to the intel spec sheet, *your cpu supports pae*. Here is the spec sheet;
> http://ark.intel.com/products/27578/Intel-Pentium-M-Processor-1_70-GHz-1M-Cache-400-MHz-FSB
> 
> This may be a bios setting you need to enable in order to use pae. FWIW you can install linux mint on that machine. I use mint on an old netbook with an atom cpu and 2gig of ram. Works fine; a little slow however it IS an atom processor. The xfce desktop would probably be best since it uses the least in resources.


You know I thought I was crazy..lol. I told my friend that I SWORE I ran Ubuntu on it before without all this hassle. I will have to check the BIOS...any idea what to look for?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

@DaveBurnettt yeah I think the OTHER DAve mentioned that to me earlier  Thanks


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Check under memory or advanced options in the bios. Each bios is slightly different in how it presents menus/options.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I don't think you need PAE with 2GB of Ram.

There's also a 'retro' version of Precise Puppy that has older drivers but I doubt you will need that.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Actually, the RETRO is the one I installed...couldn't get any others to work on the darn thing.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

managed said:


> I don't think you need PAE with 2GB of Ram.
> 
> There's also a 'retro' version of Precise Puppy that has older drivers but I doubt you will need that.


You would not "Need" pae however many modern 32bit linux distros are written using pae.

If you cannot find the setting in the bios for pae OR it is not an option, you can install something like linux mint Maya LTS. I believe this was the last mint without pae. Note Maya has been back-ported to use more modern software, etc.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just checked and no you do not have to have pae for linux mint Maya.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

metallica5456 said:


> Actually, the RETRO is the one I installed...couldn't get any others to work on the darn thing.


Yes, I missed that. I have Precise Puppy Retro running on a circa 2002 Toshiba Portege M100 laptop with a 1.4GHz Cpu and 2GB Ram, and it's fast.



crjdriver said:


> You would not "Need" pae however many modern 32bit linux distros are written using pae.
> 
> If you cannot find the setting in the bios for pae OR it is not an option, you can install something like linux mint Maya LTS. I believe this was the last mint without pae. Note Maya has been back-ported to use more modern software, etc.


I was thinking of Puppy and trying to point out there was no need to change it to a PAE version.

Of course if a particular version of Linux actually needs PAE to run that's a different story.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes it is fast...but somewhat buggy at times..mainly keeps losing wifi connection. maybe its a driver issue??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Puppy is not buggy.  
What NIC? 
Puppy does have a preference for the strongest WIFI signal even though you may have told it otherwise.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

its the original NIC in the Dell Inspiron 710M
service tag 9v6bx91


now don't get me wrong when its on its STRONG signal...I just wasn't sure if the card is starting to go...or if its a buggy Linux driver or something. other than this it an amazing OS


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It seems Dell used a few different wireless cards in that laptop model.

In Puppy have a look at Menu > System > Hardinfo ... > Devices > PCI Devices > Network Controller.

That should tell us more.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

k will do...hold on


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

oh right I forgot...my mom did something to it that's why she quit using it...she went to save the session when she shut down last time and now it displays nothing but red ? mrak triangles on the desktop and its not loading any NIC or sound icons on taskbar...help??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

If you can get at the command line before it is executed, add the parameter PFIX=RAM. or run it from the CD with that parameter. That will "forget" saved settings for this run so you can do as suggested.
Don't save the session though or you will risk overwriting your mother's settings.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

well her settings weren't much I was just to save the wifi settings and such basically I want to reset it and start over again...will that command allow this to work that way??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I added that to the GRUB line, right?? but it didn't work...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Show me what you put menu.lst??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

that's what's in the GRUb booter right??


grub loader is as follows.


root (hd0, 0)
kernel /precise5.7.1frugal/vmlinuz psubdir=precise5.7.1frugal pmedia=ata>
initrd /precise5.7.1frugalinitrd.gz
(I had added your command here before and it doidnt work....I prolly put it in wrong spot though  )


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

find --set-root= /precise5.7.1frugal/vmlinuz
kernel /precise5.7.1frugal/vmlinuz psubdir=precise5.7.1frugal pfix=ram pmedia=idehd
initrd /precise5.7.1frugal/initrd.gz

Try above (including the correction in the second line that may just have been a typo)


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

SWEET...is that a permanent fix now? and if I want to save how should I do so?? My mother said it asked her a BUNCH of ?'s


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I just did the SAVE thing and it asked me a bunch of ?'s too..upon rebott it asked whch sve file to load..I selected the one I made..and after the desktop loaded...same thing. Only this time it gave an error msg saying something about unrecognized file format, backdrop image ahs been removed


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

> SWEET...is that a permanent fix now? and if I want to save how should I do so?? My mother said it asked her a BUNCH of ?'s


 No that is forgetting everything that has been saved. Remove the PFIX=RAM after the first save or to revert to previously saved sessions.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

So Am I not going to be able to save anymore then?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes you are.
That parameter PFIX=RAM tells Puppy that for this run only ignore all saved data and treat this run as if it was the first. You can then set up all the settings from scratch as you want them.
When you exit Puppy, it will ask you if you want to save, and if so, what you want to call the save file.

Then you can remove that PFIX=RAM parameter and the next time you start Puppy, it will search for saved files and ask you which you want to use. 
If you no longer want the bad old one that was there before you can just delete it (providing that isn't the one being used at the time)


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

but how do I know what to select...I did this before and I am pretty sure itll glitch again if I don't chg any answers to the ?'s.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It has been a while since I did a fresh install, can you remember what the questions were?
One thing that Puppy does well is let you start again from scratch quite quickly.

I tell you what, lets get the restarts working first and worry about the language and stuff settings later. 
Do you still have the CD?
Does the laptop boot from it?
Is there anything on that laptop that you want to keep.
Are you happy to start again from scratch and format the disk in there and re-install frugal?
Can we do that slowly and still converse via your normal machine so you can show the questions asked and we can discuss them?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

fine by me...I can start now if you have some time....??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

oh and yes I can boot from it I just did and am at the puppy screen asking me to configure the main screen options like language and time should I set all that stuff??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Give me an hour. I have a older with roughly those specs. Dell laptop here that I can try some of it on at the same time. 
I need to get the 5.7.1 CD copied to it. and it is in the middle of doing Windows 7 updates at the moment.

It is Precise 5.7.1 we are talking about isn't it?


You can do if you don't mind repeating those if we do have problems. 
Also what size is the screen?
Does it have a wireless network card or are we using wired?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

yes 5.7.1 frugal is what we were using...its on a wireless card and I am thinking 13-ish screen?? its pretty darn small TBH..I will wait for you to lead me so only have to do it once


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

12.1″ WXGA Display (1280×800)
Intel Pentium M Processor 735 (1.7 GHz, 400MHz FSB, 2MB Cache)
2048 MB PC2700 RAM, Shared
Integrated Intel Extreme 2 Graphics (64MB Shared RAM)
100GB 5400RPM PATA Hard Drive (Seagate)
8X CD/DVD Dual Layer +/- Recorder
Intel Pro Wireless 2915 (802.11 a/b/g)
Sound right?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

pretty much I think I have 80GB?? and the wireless is airforce one 54g


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Configure your language and keyboard settings. Also time and location.
My updates have finished. I'm just waiting on the ISO.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

should I turn on the firewall?? just noticed this option must have missed it before..


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Not important at this point, but won't hurt.
I'm just about to copy the ISO


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok...wait for you futher advice  thanks again..


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

it asked me for configuration stuff for the firewall so left it alone...is it ok to configure it for net?? I normally used Frisbee in the past is that ok??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Ah you need to configure the network access first maybe. Hang on a minute, I've just got mine at the quick set-up screen.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok..im not worried about the firewall at this point...I don't think its necessary I have 2 hardware firewalls on my internal LAN..i think im good.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I just set it as auto and let it go.
You should be sat with a box asking to restart X if you changed he Main Language from US. Mine is UK so I did.
Also did it get the correct resolution for the screen?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

yes it did 1200x800 I think it was?? I DID boot from cd and it asked which save to load and I selected neither so I guess we need to format HDD and reinstall fresh or how do we want to do this??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Did you hear a bark?
Have you got the Welcome to woof woof Window?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

sorry missed your last post buddy...yes I am through the welcome stuff sitting at desktop...no woof..(wire for speakers is ran through the LCD and cut cut while back)


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you got the woof woof window? If so close it.

Puppy has two ways of accessing the main menu
1) via the menu button like the start thing in Windows
2) right click on the desktop which is nice.

Along the bottom of the screen you should have Drive Icons labelled fdo sdax etc. 
What are there?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

sda1 for HDD and sr0 for DVD


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Open the menu and Expand System and select Gparted Partition manager. In the next window click the button for sda then Okay

That should open the disk partition tool on the hard disk.
Use that to remove the existing partitions and create three new ones.
1st a linux swap partition of 512Mb at the end of the disk and format it to linux swap. This is like the swap file in windows.
2nd a linux ext2 PUPPY partition at the beginning of about 20Gb and format that to ext2 This will be where Puppy lives
3rd the rest as a DATA partition for saving and backups and anything you want. I use FAT32 as it is more universal and useful for Dos tools and portable apps and such. 
Action those the go back into properties on the PUPPY partition an set the boot flag.

Some of these comment may be slightly different as I'm not able to do the partitioning on my disk as I have other stuff on there.


Let me know how those go!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

set boot flag on the puppy ext2 partition?? right??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok done...now what??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Now the tricky bit that I haven't ever done as I do it a different way (manually).

Click on the install icon on the desktop. That pops up the install Window. Read and then click on the Universal Installer.
On the next Window Highlight the Internal IDE/SATA hard drive and click OK
On the next Window Choose SDA and OK
That should show a Windows with the two partitions you created at the top. 
Choose SDA1 the EXT2 one and confirm when asked and it pops up another info screen.

Let me know


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

its showing SDA2 18.9GB that's the one for Puppy...is it ok to be sda2?? I am doing it...


EDIT: do we WANT frugal or complete this go around??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Frugal. Frugal allows far more flexibility and is actually more powerful than full. It also runs completely in memory. A full install is only really needed if you have less than 256Mb memory. One of the things that you can do with a frugal install is attach files called SFS files which is a bit like portable apps in Windows except that you include the files (or not) on start up. Its like including extra program files and registry entries at boot up.

What partitions were created sda2 as ext2 and sda1 as fat32?

By the way, I forgot to point out that names in Linux are case sensitive unlike Windows, so fred is different to Fred.

If sda2 is your ext2 partition choose that.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

SDA3 is the 36GB DATA
SDA2 is the ext2 Pupy
and I assume SDA1 is the swap


I am now asked if I plan to save sessions to NOT install into a subdirectory...if it doenst matter DO Install into subdirectory...so I am NOT going to install into sub directory


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

crap time for GRUB setup....Help??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Now you can manually setup your GRUB, GRUB4DOS, LILO or other boot system.


Partition sda2 now has the files vmlinuz, initrd.gz and puppy_precise_5.7.1frugal.sfs on it, where vmlinuz is the kernel, initrd.gz is the initial ramdisk and puppy_precise_5.7.1frugal.sfs is all the puppy files.


If you alrdy have GRUB or GRUB4DOS installed, see the text editor window for text that can be inserted into "menu.lst"


If you do not have the GRUB or GRUB4DOS installed, click on ok to finish installation, then go to the system menu and run the GRUB or GRUB4DOS installer. (you will probably NOT need the text in the window as the installers will probe your system for all installations of Puppy and other OS's)






The above is whats on the screen, what now boss??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You should have chosen a subdirectory and called it Puppy571

Stop now and wait


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

DaveBurnett said:


> You should have chosen a subdirectory and called it Puppy571
> 
> Stop now and wait


wait what?? it said *NOT to choose the suddirectory* if you wanted to save sessions


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You didn't READ it properly. It said do not include a subdirectory if you want to use the WHOLE of that partition as a save file.
You don't want to do that, you want to be able to limit the size of this save file. It is a bit like Windows wanting to allocate the whole of the partition to its internal Libraries for My Documents etc. The Puppy save file it is referring to is a like a Virtual Disk that is where Puppy keeps all your settings and installed programs. You may well want to try another version of Puppy as well at a later date when you get comfortable with it. I have several versions all in the same partition, but in different folders. 
Several of these can use the same SFS files I mentioned earlier and by storing them in the root of the partition rather than in the actual same file can be used.

It also makes the grub entries self documenting and easier to control.

Click finish but don't start any grub install as you want to move the files you've copied before you install grub.

Is that OK?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds good to me...but maybe I should start the install all over again or will I be ok??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

We'll try a repair first as it will be useful practice.
On the desktop now you should see icons for both those partitions. Click on the sda2 one and it should open a file manager type screen with icons and the names under them. Expand the window a bit with the mouse so you have some empty space.
Right click on an empty space and select New Directory and call it (say) precise571 and the folder icon will appear with the name. 
Now select the other files with the mouse and drag them onto the folder and choose move when asked. Do it for each.
Now double click the folder and it should open and show the files inside. If so then we've repaired it to what it would have been.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

all good now....I was supposed to move all files and the lost and found FOLDER into it as well right?? If so one task down..NEXT


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No , sorry move the lost and found back. That is similar to the Recycle bin except for it is for recovered sectors (like the FOUND files in Windows.

Next is the fun bit. well one of them. Grubbing around in the mire  I'm trying to listen to QI at the same time.
Menu->System->Grub4DOSbootloader config 
Choose sda and click OK several times and hope I've got it right as mine is obviously different


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

CRAP now I really screwed up....I tried to move it but I thought it moved it but it created a shortcut instead so deleted it and then planned to move it from the desktop into sda2 but I realized that all that got copied was the shortcut and now its gone :'( HELP!!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It is only an empty folder so use the file manager to recreate it. Linux doesn't really have "special" folders and such. Well it does but it is only the name that is "kind of reserved" in that that is the name it uses. There is nothing special otherwise.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

whew..doing grub now..


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

on GRUB...it list several options...


Search Within only this device
Do not rewrire menu.lst
Single page menu
legacy compatible menu.lst
do not rewrite existing boot record


should I TICK any of these options


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No it is only device anyway
No menu.lst to not rewrite
don't care
hopefully don't care
want to rewrite boot record or there's no point in installing it (it is a silly question that will only apply if you are doing something fancy with it.)


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

done then...now what?? Its installed right??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Hopefully.
There's other things to do like set up networking and so on, but I want my tea so those can wait.

You also need to save the settings you have done. Those won't wait.
Those can be interesting.
You booted from CD and when you exit Puppy it will ask you whether you want to save your settings. You DO.
It will give you the choice of saving back to the CD or saving to Disk. You want to save to disk. 
It will ask you whether you want to save to a folder. Yes you do to the same one you added the other files to.
It will ask you if you want to give it an extra name. You do. (this allows, say, another person to use the installed Puppy, but set up there own preferences etc) It is like an account in Windows. 
It will ask you to choose a size. 1Gb is plenty for now as it can be increased later and you will be saving your shareable data outside this file (if you're wise). 
It will ask if you want to encrypt the file. I don't bother
It may ask you if you want to copy the other files to disk again. Say no.
Once it is all done and shut down reboot without the CD and see what it says.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

do I save to sda2 or sda3 which is the data drive??


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

well it still froze upon shutdown had to hard bott it...BUT when I restarted it loaded right into puppy WITHOUT asking for save file selection..is that because theres only the one save file??? However it appears to have loaded JUST fine with all icons and drivers intact!! YAY!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well my friend I have been on here a LONG time today.....Thanks again SOOO much for your help on this pesky little lapper...enjoy your tea!!!


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Should be saved to sda2 that is the one that puppy is on.
Yes it only asks if there are more.
It is like having a C: drive with Windows on it and a D drive for your data.Now the clever thing you can do is copy that save file somewhere else and you have a backup of everything you've set up. All the other files you copied are READ ONLY and never get changed.

It is closer to a midnight snack now.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

OMG its THAT late over there?? Im sorry for kepping you up, my friend. Good Night and thanks again!! One thing I did notice was that it DIDN'T seem to have save dmy internet settings and what not maybe I did something wrong??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You haven't set them up yet. That's why.
That is a task for tomorrow.
You need things like SSID
WEP/WPA/WPA2 Encryption key
from your router and you will need the MAC filtering set to allow the NIC in the laptop if you have that set on.
Also what browser what other utlilities like Office stuff?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I DID set up the wifi..was there something special to do to save it?? I was on the internet...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

It should have asked you if you wanted to save the network settings when you set it up.
It won't hurt to redo them and use the Old network set up which goes into far more detail and definitely DOES ask if you want the settings saved rather than Frisbee. I use the old one. Give it a go and get back. I have other stuff to do before I can devote a lot of time today.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi dave, I have to work later today so wont have much time today..BUT the Dang thing is acting up AGAIN, it went to boot up after a save..and BOOM the freaking triangle ? mark icons reappeared AGAIN....I need some vodka to deal with this bad boy...i'll tell you what..

You do what you need to and I'll get back to you in a few days if that all right??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

A picture of the screen would help.
I'm not going anywhere!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

hmm...ill try


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

well I have no way to get a picture to you  I have a camera but no cable to connect it, and it has memory card, but I have no reader...sorry It does this every time after I start fresh on the 2nd restart. it must have something to do with it not accepting the saves or something??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Phone camera? Video camera in a different machine?
Try booting from the CD and see if that picks up the save file. It should.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

HEYA BUDDY   got some spare time? I will be off work for next 2 days and wondering if you want to begin attacking that damned lapper again?? I can prolly use my webcam to upload a photo..i will post back here tomorrow morning


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I'll wait for that as there is no point continuing until that is sorted.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good Morning Mr. Dave, cant find the darn webcam BUT found this online and its EXACTLY how mine now looks


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Ah I see. That is actually not a serious error, even though I do need to look up what is causing it.
That just looks as though the ICON files are either missing or corrupt.

Does the mouse pointer show? It looks as though the text under them may be correct, but I can't read it.

Where did that picture come from as that site may also have an answer or give a clue?

If the mouse works does right click on the desktop open a menu? If so try changing the desktop display scheme and see if that makes a difference!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

just a google image..mouse ODES work and does show text under them as well...just no pic on icons or desktop


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

What did you put into the search? Google will have found the image from a site, and THAT site obviously had knew about the problem. If you copy the image location from a right click on the image on Google, it may indicate the site address and hence a clue to the problem.


Anyway, right click on desktop for the menu. Choose Desktop->Desktop Icon switcher and see if that fixes it, both immediately and after a reboot.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=81681


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

still doesn't change icons either...rebooted too am reading that page now


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

> to fix that bug on your linux retro precise puppy
> 
> just make a symbolic link directory of pango and gdk-pixbuff-2.0 into /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu
> 
> ...


I don't understand how to complete this fix dave...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

You need to join that forum as it is the main place for Puppy people to ask questions and gather. I am a member and use it most days.
I'm reading that thread now and will get back to you in a bit after my evening meal.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok sounds good....I will join it BUT people here are so nice


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

No harm in both!!  They are mostly a very helpful crowd on there AND they will almost ALL be Puppy experts (I hope) or newbies. Both help the learning curve. 

Those lines starting with # are command line commands that you can type into Menu->utility->Urxvt Like command prompt in Windows. I think copy paste with the mouse works, but I don't need to so I'd prefer not.

The change wallpaper is on the menu system.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

well just tried the commands earlier and no go...even restared the X server AND the machine


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Did you read the whole of that thread and remember to change the wallpaper?
Also did you remember that Puppy is case sensitive?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

yes I did and changed wallpaper too...but says "Error loading backdrop image. Couldn't recognize the image file format for file 'usr/share/backgrounds/(filename).jpg. backfrop removed.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

The top left "Icon" on the desktop is the File manager. Does that open and does it display correctly if it does?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

yes....I am trying to be as detailed as possible for you  if WORKS practically fine except for I cannot get any wifi to work and theres NO ICONS AT ALL ANYWHERE they are all like little red triangles...except for the right click menu it appears unaffected


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Do the correct icons show INSIDE the file manager. ie do you see the up arrow, home, etc. AND do you see the names of folder etc. under the blue folder icon in that window??.
If so click on the up arrow so that there is just a / showing on the top line. You should see a "usr" folder on the bottom row of folders. Click on that and it should expand and show /usr on the top line.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

they do...its the FILE icons that are missing...the home etc icons are good to go...and yes I am there /usr I assume this is the usr directory??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Yes and in there is the share folder. Open that and you should see the background folder and in there the jpg files that it couldn't find? Do they have an EYE icon with cross hatching on it? If so click one and it should open the picture viewer.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

nope red triangles......and one folder is "backgrounds" and other is backgrounds_original...both have same result


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Do the names for them appear?
DarkGrey.jpg
default.jpg
lightblue.jpg

etc.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

yes sirree


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

they just reply back when trying to open as saying.."given location contains no images."


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I will be back later...thanks for your help Mr Dave.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm beginning to think that either the disk is faulty or the files are not installing/saving correctly.
Just do me a favour and try going back to the CD and booting from there.
It should locate your save file on the hard drive and load that and be no different.
Try the CD again with PFIX=RAM and it should load everything from scratch. Before you panic, don't save anything on exit.
But while you are there, can you see those files we've just looked at and do all the icons appear OK. If so it points to an error in the save file.

It will be tomorrow for me now as well.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ran seatools for Dos last night NO ERROS so disk is good...trying the other stuff now will report back with findings


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

apparently theres 2 save files one under precisesave folder and other under precise571 folder...weird?? how do I do PFIX RAM while booting from DVD?? Or am I supposed to use that from HDD boot?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ok just loaded from CD WITHOUT saves and it works...SO this means the save files are being corrupted somehow..and need to know JHOW to workaround this???


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

What are the dates on those save files? Compare the dates with those of our earlier efforts and delete the one that shouldn't be there. ( from a fresh start with the CD so it isn't in use)

Or just change the file extension for now so it isn't recognised by Puppy.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

how do I do that??? do I have to boot from cd?? or just navigate to the save location and delete from HDD??


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Boot from the CD PREFIX=RAM (I think one of the Fkeys 1,2, or 3 shows how) so the disk isn't being read at boot.
Ignore the set-up screens.
The disk should show as SDA1 or similar towards the bottom of the screen. Click on that and it should show the File Manager. Work your way to the folders and look at the files. A right click on one shows the menu like in Windows and you can show the properties. 

Be aware that these instructions are from memory as I'm involved in looking at something else as well on Windows.

Don't save on exit!!!!! or you'll create another file somewhere.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Heya Dave...Sorry been busy..I am going to postpone here f thats okay and focus on the Linux Forum...heresthe link if you want to follow along...Once I get the graphical issue resolved Ill be abck for YOUR guidance on configuring and setting things up 

EDIT:

oops sorry

http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/vie...=767780#767780


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Missing link to your thread over there??
No problem as I was going to suggest it anyway as tehy will likely know more about it, and I use the Murga Puppy forum anyway.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well an update...I got it working so far.....he had me do some commands and then next thing I know I turned it on this moening to follow some more of his advice and BAM..it loaded the save file WITH THE ICONS AND WALLAPAER. and started up my internet and everything!! YAYY!!! I am waiting on a reply back from him for further action...just thought I would share in the great news!!!


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok am marking this solved...as it appears to have been working correlt, aside from the shutdown problem..but don't have the time to tinker with it right now. THANKS FOR HELPING DAVE I WONT FORGET IT!!!!!


----------

